# Repalcement Motherboard for Alienware Sentia 223



## tmixer (Apr 7, 2006)

I was given an Aleinware Sentia 223 notebook that has a failed motherboard in it. This is what Geek Squad told the original owner. Since they were going to throw it away, I took it. I have found that Alienware will not sell me a motherboard or even let me send it to them an pay to have it repaired. It is over a year old and out of warranty of course. Does anyone know if I can purchase a replacement motherboard somewhere else? I think the original owner fried the motherboard because he had a tendency to put it on his bed or on a pillow on his bed when he used it. I know, genious, right? The system does power up and the hard drive light flashes a few times and that is it. The screen doesn't power up at all and the fan does not come on. I am not sure if the fan should come on during start up or if it is an "on demand" type of thing.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.
Tmixer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.laptoprepairparts.com/html/alienware.htm


----------



## Arcadae (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the exact same problem you described, and I had mine in a local repair shop. The problem is, the tech I'm dealing with needs information about the motherboard manufacturer since it looks like a replacement is needed. (We're both in the same boat, except I didn't get my Sentia free...)

I wouldn't worry about the fan -- I believe it only ever spun up when the device was on for a little while. Assuming we both have the same problem, you likely don't get sound (BIOS beep on power on) out of the speakers or the headphone jack.

That link to alienware parts is interesting, but unless I'm mistaken, the motherboards on that site are not for the Sentia 223. Can anyone confirm this? (The part number shows 244. Are they the same thing?)

I sent you a private message, tmixer. Give me a holler if you think we can help each other. Maybe we're just both screwed.


----------



## Arcadae (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's what I found via google:

- Uniwill is the ODM for Alienware Sentia 223s. Here's a list of manufacturers for a lot of the Alienware devices.

- Uniwill has a website, but I didn't see any useful Sentia 223 parts for sale.

It looks like I'll be trying to contact them tomorrow. I don't have high hopes but at least there's a chance I might be able to find a motherboard replacement.


----------



## RansidMeat (May 2, 2006)

I too have an alienware sentia 223, and i think we are all in the same boat... do you guys want to combine info about it? add me on msn at [email protected] or aim at viperman109 or yahoo at geoy109
hope to hear from ya guys soon
-Mike


----------



## revjd (May 3, 2006)

*Dang, I have the same problem*

My Sentia 223 laptop is -- guess what? Thirteen months since I got it. :upset: 

And the other day, my wife was using it, and the whole thing shut down in a matter of 2-3 seconds, and now is dead, no POST, no lights, no motorcar.

I've got a thread I'm working on at the Alienware forums, and an email in to [email protected]. They better have the part, since it would be a serious betrayal for Alienware to sell these things and then shrug off support for them only a year after they sold it.

Hey has anybody else had a totally crummy connection with the miniPCI wireless card that it shipped with? Mine, I had to be within about 20 feet, and almost line of sight with the WAP for it to get any decent connection.


----------



## Arcadae (Apr 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear you all have the same problem too. 

I've pretty much posted all the information I have from my issue. My Sentia had the same problem that tmixer described. The local repair place I took it to (since I'm out of warranty like the rest of you) found the backlight had some issue and they fixed it. But that didn't solve the motherboard problem. They've been trying to contact Uniwill for parts information, and I'm about ready to just call it quits and get my laptop back and use it as an attractive paperweight. (I'm not happy that it cost me $300 for the repair place to play with it either...)

Funny how all our laptops died within 1-1.5 years of purchase, isn't it? I have a question for you guys -- did anyone else upgrade to the latest BIOS version? I hadn't checked drivers in ages on the Alienware site, but I did update my BIOS a couple of weeks before my laptop died. Is there a connection?

Hey, revjd, could you post the title of the thread and the forum on the Alienware site that you're talking about. I tried looking around in the customer support forums but I didn't see your posting. 

EDIT: I found the posting at http://support.alienware.com/Forum_Pages/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=531846

Regarding the wireless card, I had some disconnect issues when I first got my laptop. I vaguely remember uninstalling some kind of wireless management software that came preinstalled and letting the Microsoft drivers in Windows XP do their thing. It's been a while so I don't remember exactly what I uninstalled. I believe I saw a recommendation on a web forum that lead me to that. Later I had some problems with my wireless router (even though I thought the laptop was wonky again) and when I replaced that, all was fine once more.


----------



## revjd (May 3, 2006)

Hi Arcadae

Thanks for the reply. Nope, no bios flash for me or anything like that. Looks like you and I are on a similar trajectory -- waiting for a part. :4-dontkno :sayno: :sigh:   :upset: 

I'm going to get on the horn and call TS again and try to talk to 2nd or 3rd tier support next time. And I'm going to consider this a lesson learned whether it comes out well or not. For $200-300 up front, the extended warranty is a good idea for laptops. For a desktop, swapping out parts and getting in there is easy, but for a laptop, that's just daunting.

Thanks,
revjd


----------



## revjd (May 3, 2006)

Well I got my system up and running, kind of. It will spontaneously shut down on me sometimes, so I think its a faulty power connection. 

But in order to start it, I need to take out the battery, then plug in the power, jiggle the plug in the jack a little, then press the power button and I've got it as long as I don't pick up the laptop and move it around in some wrong way which I haven't figured out yet.

And when I finally got a 'qualified' tech support guy on the phone, I was told to try pulling out the memory, optical drive, hard drive and battery to try to 'reset' the mobo. Whoever heard of a motherboard needing to be reset like that? If that's by design, it's a defective design. Anyway, the TS guy really shrugged hard when I asked what to do if none of those things fixed it, and told me it'd probably be cheaper and easier if I bought a new system. He didn't seem to care all that much when I said that the answer of buying a new system assumes that I have $1500 extra dollars to plunk down right now, and that I didn't really care about the $1500 I spent on the laptop in the first place, to have only one year of use.

And I got the impression from him that they have no clue where to get a replacement motherboard for these. The model number is apparently 852S and its a Uniwill OEM build, so not even something you could get retail.


----------



## revjd (May 3, 2006)

OK the TS guy is likely an idiot, which makes me even moreso for listening to him at all. The only Uniwill 852S I'm finding is an optical drive.


----------



## Arcadae (Apr 26, 2006)

This is likely my last post on the matter... :sayno: 

I got a call from the local repair place. The guy has spent the last week or so hassling with Uniwill to find someone who could answer our questions about getting a replacement motherboard. I have to say that while I didn't get my Sentia fixed, the repair cost I had to pay covered the hours that this guy was on hold, waiting for an answer.  

He finally got in touch with someone that could track down a replacement motherboard. I don't have the part number, unfortunately, but if I get it from him when I pick up my dead laptop, I'll post the information here. They apparently don't have any in the US at all. He said the only motherboards that would fit the Sentia 223 are in Taiwan, and the cost of the part plus shipping woud exceed $500 and it would take about a month for the part to arrive!

Since I've already spent about $300 for 'repairs', I didn't think it made sense to spent $800+ to repair my Sentia 223. It's kinda like when the repairs for your car cost more than the car itself. So I'll be applying that $500 toward a new laptop instead.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. :sad:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you need to replace a m/b on a laptop,it is generally the better option to replace the laptop


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*You are my Gift from Alienware Sentia 223!!!!*

Hi.

I just joined, this is my first post. I've been a member of PC Mechanic since Dec of 04.

You Sentia 223 victims will see how I came upon you via this link to that site:
http://forum.pcmech.com/showthread.php?p=1099644#post1099644

....and also know the whole deal and why I was more informed and clarified re the very cool-appearing puppy from a very hot place called HELL I found (didn't pay for as those of you who were _given_ the dead mobo puppies).....by coming upon you guys....than anything else.

I am also knocked out by the rich, human element on this site (the MUSIC beyond the lyrics). Some feel that technology sites ought be cold, linear and cut to the basic bones.

I have recently been forced to defend that human _rules_....human augments teaching & learning on all levels and the microprocessed world is no exception. We USE hardware & software; we ARE Not either....and THAT'S all GOOD.

That I learned the most important things I needed to know about this laptop from coming upon this thread---and so, this SITE via Google....is the proof of the pudding......and just maybe my little gift via the laptop from Hell....but really from the Cybergod....... WHO IS HUMAN AND HAS A MAC I think.:laugh: 

You'll see from the link if you use it that I won't know if the Alien I found has the typically dead at 18 mos mobo or not until the universal ac adaptor I bought arrives on Wed.....but I am not betting the farm that it doesn't *now*.

By the by....my main system is Optiplex GX260, P4 at 2.26, 1 GB of ram running XP Pro. I keep it clean & lean.

I would NEVAH buy a desktop that wasn't made for business and my take is all new laptops, esp the smaller, lighter, teeming with bells & whistles ones....for all their juice and cool are made to last 37 seconds and under their respective logos you will find either the word "KLEENEX" or "PMS".

But...you don't have to be a gamer to get seduced by cool slivers with major juice.... forget glowing eyes and DVD option without windows even loading! See, we forget we _SAW_ those movies...and forget Sigorney got PAID SERIOUS MONEY FOR HER Alienware pit stops.:winkgrin: 

I am delighted that I found you guys:heartlove .... will post final report on the special effect laptop...late in the week.

Latah,
Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Please, Nobody Hate Me*

Hi, Fellow Sentia 223 People:

OK, please, nobody hate me. The universal AC adaptor arrived....and guess whut? This Alien lives. No dead mobo, no dead anything. I did clean install of everyting, charged the battery, loaded protections......I actually feel guilty, given this thread and what I assumed as a result of finding it.

OK now.....deep breath: the only thing wrong with this Sentia is the two missing keys (period/> key & ;/: key). When you hit the . one which has the stem, it works; when you hit the semi colon one without the central stem, it works too. But obviously, it needs replacements.

So......would anyone out there with a truly dead 223....I mean totally dead.....consider selling me keys? Or even, entire keyboard? I would prefer keys, given this is very delicate puppy.....and you bet bottom fan insane.....maybe this mobo will melt any second as all of them seem to.......and if I learn to replace entire keyboard I just might finally kill puppy.:sigh: 

I hope I am not violating any protocol by posting this!!!!! If so, please don't shoot me I am only size 3.

Thanks guys....and again, I swear I never expected this laptop to be alive.
Jill


----------



## RansidMeat (May 2, 2006)

*UPDATE...Again*

ah alas
i think i have come to the final resting place for my paper, um, i mean desk weight...
baaaasically, after talking to a hardware guy at a local shop, he told me that the board was toast, and a new mobo ****MIGHT*** fix the issue... again, my issue was the random shutting down when on battery / AC adaptor power. I took the thing apart, all the way down to the mobo...i mean, everything that didnt require much yanking and pulling, and i put it back together. Poof! it worked!
well
for a while. 
i got just far enough on a programming assignment to get really PISSED OFF when it didnt boot up again. So again i took out the ol' screwdriver. after re-assembling the lappy about 3 or 4 times, i got it to boot again. on AC POWER ONLY

i have come to this conclusion!
***
My Sentia 223 only works correctly when powered by the wall outlet adaptor.
I have decided that there must be an issue with the power supply / board that will cause some sort of short circuit when it's charging a battery. *This laptio was used ruggedly for a year and a half (go figure, huh?) with no problem* 

My advice to YOU: whoever else has this problem:
if you're a relatively intelligent person who has a good idea for how to take apart a computer and put it back together again, do it, take the screws out of the case, take out the ram, hdd, cd rom, and whatever else seems like it might be important. put it all back together. plug in ONLY the AC adaptor. try and boot. if it works, hooray! you've got yourself a 1.5 pound desktop computer  just dont use the batteries anymore! - By the way, they go for almost 100 bucks on ebay just for the battery alone! check it out! 
otherwise, the window is a good place to throw it. try and get someone you know to decide they NEED to upgrade their laptop's ram, or hdd, or if they need a DVD player... or something, you get my drift.
i saw a few 223's going on ebay for about 250-400 bucks as BROKEN, so give that a try, at least you can get _some_ money out of it...

i hope you all havent given up and thrown away the computers yet, I, as a curious individual, want to investigate more, if you have a sentia 223 and have given up hope, or want some info, feel free to message me on MSN at 
[email protected]
or aim:
viperman109
or yahoo:
geoy109

thanks
-Mike


----------



## RansidMeat (May 2, 2006)

*Final Word - maybe *

...i finally looked up information for myself @ uniwill...

here you have it...
enjoy

http://www.uniwill.com/products/other/223ii0/223ii0_print.php

-Mike


----------



## thegrinchd (Dec 13, 2006)

*Uniwill Motherboard for 223II0*

Hi folks,

I recently built a Alienware Sentia 3200 (400FSB)

That I purchased a shell off on an auction site. Alienware is by far the WORST vendor I have ever dealt with end stop period.

But enough about them.

I sourced the items for the thing thru normal methods. (it takes standard gear in there :wink: )

I was not able to find one thing ANYWHERE. The bezel for the optical drive.

I went back and forth with some vendors and had no luck. I tried AW, nothing..

I contacted Uniwill in Fremont, CA from their website parts store /support website, and they were able to get me the bezel FOR FREE!

I would strongly urge whoever has one of these 223 based (or 224 the 14") Alienware machines contact Uniwill directly!

They will likely be able to help you out. If you need work done on one in the SF Bay area contact me, I can help you out.

They were great to deal with.

Good luck!

I have dinged the video on my system, so I am gonna email them, I will post what they tell me.

Gil Batzri


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

thegrinchd!

Forgot I had post in this thread way above re me 223....Wow.....R U impressive/resourceful or wut?

Yes....open & shut, AW the worst....I thought by this time, Dell has owned them long enuff to grow some normal.....but snaps 2 U in doing all this!!!!!!! Should teach all of us bigtime!!!!!

That free bezel......more precious than a classic Vette. U ain't no helpless victim, boy!!!

Jill

Jilly


----------



## thegrinchd (Dec 13, 2006)

I had the thing in my hand, and Auctions are not fun to return...

I made the machine and saved ~$800 off the cost from the <expletive deleted> at AW.

It was like a challenge, Could I pull it off?, you know?

I emailed them about the mobo, waiting to hear back.

gil


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

:luxhello: thegrinchd....should be Grinning like cheshire cat!

I relate, I am bolstered, and tell me, when you get up and find and use all the stuff people forget they have....does it get any betta??????

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! U will nevah have to go into therapy to "awaken the inner child in U, boy!" People do that, WUT DOES THAT TELL US?.

Infectious excitement....pure, EARNED, and it is beauty!!!!:4-clap: 

Bonus: once that lifeforce bell is allowed to ring....there ain't no UNringing. C this? How truncating cool is? How amazing the opposite????? Would attach an MP3 file of intense, heartfelt applause....but I do not have one.

Wouldn't upload anyhow......but we R applauding as per above smilie, trust me!

My little, found and fixed by me Sentia 223 sends greetings & encouragement....to your bigger, almost full term, almost perfect Sentia! Does yours have blue eyes?

Jill


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Just test/change your adapters and it should power up. 
I've no idea what in the world the rest of the verbose chatter is about.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Just test/change your adapters and it should power up.
> I've no idea what in the world the rest of the verbose chatter is about.



Clearly, you _don't_ know, Kalim; can you FEEL the guy is exultant and proud and excited? Meaning *alive*? Not just about icy fixes for machines via humans emulating those???? That takes health.

Wut sacred tenet does this violate, exactly?

Give the guy a break, babe. And a hug. He's a healthy human....not a machine.
Jill


----------



## thegrinchd (Dec 13, 2006)

*Replacement Mobo's for Alienware Sentia 3200/m3200 aka Uniwill 223II0/223EI0*

Mine has Blue Eyes. full matte black case.

Here is the info if anyone needs a replacement mobo.

Thank you for contacting Uniwill Computer. 

223II/223EI motherboard is a refurbished board and the price is $300ea+S&H fee 

Domestic S&H fee: 

Next day: $45 
2nd day: $35 
3days: $25 
Ground: $15 

Please let me know if you wanna purchase one. 

Thank and Regards,
Ivy Cheung
Tel: 510-580-6888 ext: 158​


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

thegrining:

FABULOLUS! U R posterguy 4 Wut American consumers ought aspire to!!!! Get that guy a A STAMP! 

While the eyes creep me out---at least U don't C them while using the lappy....I got mine a no money, really excellent, blue LED, eyes-matching USB optical mousey you may wish to consider; it's fab mousey & I hate touchpads:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16826178003

You r inspiring in important ways!

(Also, I think we can get bios updates from Uniwill.)

Jill


----------

